# Dendrobium cuthbertsonii and hybrid



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

Really a great yellow. Dendrobium cuthbertsonii 'Mountain Sunshine' AM/AOS. Purchased from M. Ferrusi


Dendrobium cuthbertsonii 'Mountain Sunshine' AM AOS web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr

Dendrobium cuthbertsonii 'Fireball'. From J and L Orchids


Dendrobium cuthbertsonii Fireball web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr

A hybrid I got from Ecuagenera under the name: Dendrobium ophano x Dendrobium cuthbertsonii 'Michael Rose'. Well... since Den. ophano doesn't exist, I finally concluded after searching on Internet that it is Dendrobium aphanochilum x cuthbertsonii. Technically, the name of the cuthbie used for the breeding must be 'Michael Rose' ....but since Ecuagenera has often strange names on their website, I wonder if it could be the name of the clone of the hybrid... Or even the name of the cross when they will register the hybrid.....


Dendrobium aphanochilum x cuthbertsonii Michael Rose web by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 27, 2017)

Ecuagenera has confirmed that it is Dendrobium aphanochilum used in the hybrid in an email to Flora Peculia. They are slow to register some of their hybrids. I've had cuthbertsonii X glomeratum for a few years and it's still not registered.

Nice Mountain Sunshine! I miss Mario.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

TrueNorth said:


> Ecuagenera has confirmed that it is Dendrobium aphanochilum used in the hybrid in an email to Flora Peculia. They are slow to register some of their hybrids. I've had cuthbertsonii X glomeratum for a few years and it's still not registered.
> 
> Nice Mountain Sunshine! I miss Mario.



Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Who will be selling Marsh Hollow plants from now on?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Who will be selling Marsh Hollow plants from now on?



Some awarded plants are now at the Paradis des Orchidées.


----------



## abax (Jun 27, 2017)

Lovely color in those blooms...intense. Are they fragrant?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2017)

can you show the flower 'face on', please?


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Jun 28, 2017)

Very nice, especially the yellow cuthbertsonii!


----------



## John M (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes, the yellow is really great!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Some awarded plants are now at the Paradis des Orchidées.



I'm looking for more Restrepia hybrids. Thanks.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 28, 2017)

I got a few cuthbertsonii. The bulk of the cuthbertsonii went to Tropical Gardens in Vancouver. Flora Peculia in Toronto bought a lot of Masdevallias. He travels to the States a couple of times each year. He'll be in San Francisco in July. Orchids in Our Tropics probably got quite a few plants. They helped with the estate.



NYEric said:


> I'm looking for more Restrepia hybrids. Thanks.



Try Flora Peculia. PM or email me and I'll give you his email address. His website doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow, those are wonderful!!


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 29, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Who will be selling Marsh Hollow plants from now on?



The Kennedy's go a lot,they helped out selling the plants in the Green House
http://www.orchidsinourtropics.com/

If you e-mail them they can tell you what they have


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 29, 2017)

TrueNorth said:


> I got a few cuthbertsonii. The bulk of the cuthbertsonii went to Tropical Gardens in Vancouver. Flora Peculia in Toronto bought a lot of Masdevallias. He travels to the States a couple of times each year. He'll be in San Francisco in July. Orchids in Our Tropics probably got quite a few plants. They helped with the estate.
> 
> 
> 
> Try Flora Peculia. PM or email me and I'll give you his email address. His website doesn't seem to be working.



Flora Peculia keep Restrepias?


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 30, 2017)

Very nice indeed


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 30, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Flora Peculia keep Restrepias?



He bought a lot of Mario's masdevallia species, so he might. When I asked about Restrepia hybrids he said "not sure...i think species only."


----------

